# Newbie ~ Just About To Pick Up 23fbs



## oreilly76 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Y'all!
My DH and I just put a downpayment on a 'new to us' 2002 23FBS Outback! We are so excited!
We have two DD's. 4 months and 3 years. We can't wait for our maiden voyage which will hopefully be next weekend (Nov 11 - 13). 
I haven't look long over this forum yet, but I can't wait to read all the info on here! 
We live just outside Charlotte, NC, and would love to hear about other fellow Outbackers in NC.
I would also love to hear from Women who tow because it is something I would like to learn to do. My DH has no problems with the thoughts of towing a 5500lb trailer behind us, but I am a little more nervous about it.
We had been planning on purchasing a trailer for about 4 years. We both grew up camping (me with 7 people in a 17' Shamrock, him an 'only' in a big class C!) and can't wait to start traditions with our family. We started out 4 years ago looking at Pop up's. We then purchased a bigger TV and started looking at Hybrids. I have always been partial to hard sided TT's (no good reason, just feels more secure to me) and when we saw this one (the 23 FBS) we bought it. It seems to be in great condition! It looks like the stove top or oven weren't even used. The bathroom is immaculate. We feel like we are getting a great trailer!! At least I hope we are!!
I am so excited after years of saving and planning that we are days away from picking it up!!
I would love any tips and/or advice!! We are not new to camping, but we are certainly new to trailer maintenance!!
Thanks!
Sandy and Mike


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Sandy and Mike,

Congrats on your new Outback!














Hope you love it as much as we do ours.

Don't worry about being new to trailer maintenance, this site has all the answers you need.

Happy Camping!

-Matt


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

welcome sandy and mike, action

you will find lots of great people and info here.
all you have to do is ask.
we would like to invite you to the southeastern outback rallys.
we have one planed in may to alabama.
and another to destin in june. keep an eye out in the rallys
for more info.

campingnut...


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com, Sandy and Mike!!

We're considering moving from the Baltimore, MD area to the Raleigh/Durham area of NC. What can you tell us about your fine state?

Maybe we can "outback" together if we do move...


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome aboard! Don't hesitate to ask questions because answers are what this board is all about.

Reverie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, OREILLY76!* action action action 
Great to have another family member!

Good luck, and happy times with your new Outback! I'm sure you will have many!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the group. My wife does a lot of towing. She never comes on the sight but maybe I can talk her into taking a look









There's tons of info in the maintenance forum for you.









Mike


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site. action action action You'll love the Outback. Did many years of tenting, then popups, then a TT, and finally the Outback. Saved the best for last. We will be going out again next weekend and I can't wait. My oldest and my wife are away for the weekend, so my little guy and I may just sleep in the Outback tonight.

Your other post stated you posted in the wrong place. Ya can't really do that here. Everyone is so friendly and helpful, they'll pick up on it and run with it where ever it is. The only thing I haven't been able to figure out on this site is why everyone keeps talking about winterizing. Everyone is gonna be soooooo jealous when I start posting pictures of our winter camping trips. The TT is the coziest place in the world in the winter.







Ya gotta try it.

Scott


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback.







Just like everybody said, if you hame a question or a problem just ask and you will get a good answer.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome!

We live about 20 min east of Downtown Raleigh in Clayton. Stop by on the way to the beach!

Glensteers

We moved to the Durham area in Jan 01, then a job change caused us to move 45 minutes east in Aug 02. I would be more than happy to share the good, the bad and the ugly.

Chris


----------



## oreilly76 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks All!
I appreciate the welcome!
I do have to say, this forum does seem quite welcoming! I have been on some others that would bite your head off for accidently posting in the wrong section!

GlennSteers,
I love NC. I think it is a great place to live. I actually originate from Newfoundland, Canada. As does my DH. I noticed while doing a search for our model trailer on this site there is a fellow outbacker from Nova Scotia (I believe Halifax area, but I can't remember for sure. I believe his name was Bopper). Very cool!
I have been living in Charlotte area for about 7 years and have never looked back. The only month we plan on NOT camping this "winter" is December. And that is because we will be back 'home' for 3 weeks. 
I plan on 'winter' camping down here. Winter here seems like such a joke compared to where I am from!!
I would be happy to answer any questions about moving you might have!

I can't wait to read and learn so much from this fantastic site!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Sandy and Mike to the outback family
Congrats on the new to you TT and enjoy

Don action


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers

Happy Camping and Post often.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welome to Outbackers.com action . We are a friendly bunch, so ask away.

Congrats on your new TT









Thor


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

sandy & mike

welcome action & congrats on the new outback









darrel


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome action

One important thing is to be sure to winterize your Outback whevever there is a potential for freezing temps. Even in NC it gets cold sometimes. There is a lot of info on this site concerning winterizing, but feel free to ask any questions.

Assuming you will get the owners manual that came with your trailer when it was new, read it for good information. Since you have a background in camping while growing up, you will already know general things about RVing. Expertise in towing will come after doing so.

In no time, you'll be old hands at Outbacking.

Bill


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

glennsteers said:


> Welcome to Outbackers.com, Sandy and Mike!!
> 
> We're considering moving from the Baltimore, MD area to the Raleigh/Durham area of NC. What can you tell us about your fine state?
> 
> ...


I'm in on that too! Getting a little too crowded here in NJ and too expensive as well as cold!


----------

